# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 5 tháng 01/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC



ANA MANDARA VILLAS DALAT, ĐÀ LẠT - “GÓI LỄ TẾT”



Giá chỉ: 2.750.000 VND/ 02 người


* Bao gồm:


01 nghỉ tại phòng Villa Room, và điểm tâm hằng ngày.01 bữa ăn tối Việt Nam(Set menu).Trà gừng và khăn nóng lúc nhận phòng(check in)Dịch vụ Butler, và internet.Thuế và phí phục vụ


Điều kiện:

Lưu trú ít nhất 02 đêm.Phụ thu vào giai đoạn từ 30/01/2014 - 05/02/2014Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 28/02/2014.


>> Xem chi tiết



SEAGULL HOTEL, QUI NHƠN - “VIETNAMESE LUNAR NEW YEAR”



Giá: 1.350.000 VND/ 02 người


* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Luxury Sea View, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Trái cây, trà và cà phê trong phòng.Tiễn sân bay hoặc nhà ga.02 phiếu giảm giá phòng tắm hơi hoặc massage chân.Sử dụng internet, hồ bơi, trung tâm thể dục, và các cuộc gọi nội vùng.Giảm giá 10% trên các dịch vụ: nhà hàng, Panorama Bar và Spa.


Điều kiện:

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 15/02/2014.


>> Xem chi tiết


VIETSTAR RESORT & SPA, TUY HÒA - “LUNAR NEW YEAR PACKAGE”


Giá: 2.209.000 VND/ 02 người/ đêm


* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, và bữa ăn sáng hàng ngày.Đón và tiễn sân bay.Nước uống và trái cây chào đón.01 bữa ăn tối (không bao gồm thức uống).01 bao lì xì với giá trị 210.000 VND/ 01 người (tối đa 02 người/phòng) để mua lại dịch vụ khác tại resort.Xe điện đến biễn Bãi Xếp hàng ngày.


* Điều kiện:

giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.Phải book tối thiểu 02 đêm.Thời gian ở: từ ngày 30/01/2014 - 10/02/2014.Thời gian đặt: từ nay cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.


>> Xem chi tiết




IMPERIAL HOTEL, HUẾ - “LUNAR NEW YEAR EXPERIENCE PACKAGE”



1 người: 3.192.000 VND2 người: 3.696.000 VND


* Bao gồm:


01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe City View, và bữa ăn sáng buffet quốc tế mỗi ngày.01 lượt đón hoặc tiễn sân bay bằng xe hơi riêng.Nước uống, hoa và đĩa trái cây chào đón khi đến.Gói thức uống tại tầng 16 King Panorama Bar (01 thức uống/người từ danh sách phục vụ, với bánh và mứt gừng).01 bữa ăn (06 món ăn đặc biệt của ngày Tết truyền thống ) và bia.01 nửa ngày đi xe đến Kinh Thành và chùa Từ Đàm hoặc 01 nửa ngày đi thuyền đến chùa Thiên Mụ và điện HònChèn (chỉ bao gồm vận chuyển).Món quà may mắn khi nhận phòng.Nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn, nhận phòng sớm, hoặc trả phòng muộn (nếu còn phòng).Dụng cụ làm trà và cà phê, và 02 chai nước khoáng.Sử dụng hồ bơi, trung tâm thể hình, tắm hơi và tắm hấp, Internet.Giảm giá 10% trên tổng hóa đơn tại Royal Spa và 10% dịch vụ ăn uống tại các cửa hàng.Thuế và phí dịch vụ.


* Điều kiện:

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 28/02/2014.


>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI


Thành phố cổ Mrauk Oo - Myanmar


Thành phố cổ Mrauk Oo - myanmar trông giống như một ngôi đền thực sự, và vùng đất này có một nền văn hoá rất quan trọng có thể sánh ngang với thành cổ phố Bagan. Thành phố khảo cổ quan trọng này nằm gần biên giới phía tây của Myanmar. Marauk-U là trung tâm đền chùa lớn thứ hai của du lịch Myanmar, chỉ sau Bagan. Đền chùa ở đây được xây bằng gạch đá, không giống như các ngôi đền xây bằng gạch bùn và đất sét ở Bagan. Các đền chùa tiêu biểu là Shite-thaung, Htukkanthein, Koe-thaung, Andaw-thein, Lemyethna, Ratana và cụm chùa Ngũ Nhân. Trong đó hoành tráng nhất và có ý nghĩa khảo cổ nhất là chùa Shite-thaung.



PRINCE HOTEL



Giá phòng: từ $53/phòng/đêm


Địa chỉ: Mraund Bway road,Alee Zee Quarter,, Mrauk U, Mrauk U, Myanma 

Vị trí: khách có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận được nét đẹp sống động của thành phố ở mọi góc cạnh. Với vị trí thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.





MRAUK OO NAWARAT HOTEL



Giá phòng: từ $55/phòng/đêm


Địa chỉ: E-27, Nyaung Pin Zay Quarter , Sittwe Road, Mrauk U, Mrauk U, Myanmar 

Vị trí: Mrauk Oo Nawarat Hotel tọa lạc tại vị trí lí tưởng ở Mrauk U; một trong những khu vực nổi tiếng của thành phố. Cách sự nhộn nhịp của thành phố 1km, khách sạn 2 sao này có vị trí vô cùng thuận lợi và dễ tiếp cận các địa điểm lớn của thành phố này.*

----------


## mrdavidna

Hình ảnh phòng là lấy trên mạng chứ có phải thực tế đâu

----------

